# Deep fried beer



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll keep mine in liquid form, thanks.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/news/2010/09/100902_fried_beer_wt_sl.shtml


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As if beer weren't bad enough:googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

reminds me of a place in brooklyn that fries anything--you bring it in they will fry it


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Raised in Texas...and these are the kinds of things I miss.


----------

